# LF EO-9 in SF 9P



## Spence (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody got any comments on this 380 Lumen powerhouse? I've got one on the way and was wondering if I could use 3X Prot/rechg RCR123A's 3.0 volt, 900mAh Tenergy brand batteries? Will 3XRCR123 3.6 volt blow that bulb (LF EO-9)?
Thanks
:shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 5, 2007)

Very bright bulb! Nice but 3x3.6v will probably kill it. 3X3.0v the bulb will be hard on the cells. 2x17500 will not be very good either. I just bit the bullet and went on ahead with primaries.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 5, 2007)

The EO-9 will work fine on 3xCR123 primary cells, Or 2x17500 cells. But you will need to get decent quality protected 17500 cells, no cheapo crap, We don't need any more people reporting cell problems. Get some Protected AW 17500 cells. 

3.0V rechargable li-ion cells are NOT 3.0V cells, they are 3.7V cells with voltage regulators inside to limit the output voltage, some of them are 3.2V LiFeP04 cells with voltage regulators, either way, most of them are only rated for ~500-1000mA output power as the voltage regulator can't handle high current, and if you run them hard on something like the 2000mA load of a EO-9, you will just ruin them quickly with heat. The other problem is that since they are technically 3.7V cells being "held back" by a voltage regulator, 3 of them will often actually deliver OVER 9V into a load, which is likely to blow most bulbs that are designed with the voltage sag of primaries in mind. (an EO-9 is a 7.2V bulb, which works well because a pair of 17500s won't drive any harder than around 8.0V fresh off the charger, which is acceptable overdrive, a set of 3 CR123s will hit it with about 7.2V or less most of the time, (as the cells will sag to around 2.4V or less each)...

17500 cells are rated ~1100mAH and good quality ones can safely deliver the 2A load of the EO-9. They will give you 30+minutes runtime on the EO-9. FYI: don't run the P91 on these cells, it's overkill for the cells (2.7A)... If you want more runtime, slap a 1 cell extender on there and run a pair of 17670s instead, also with the EO-9.

[edit in] oh, and running it on 3x3.7V RCR123s fresh off the charger would instantly blow the bulb. It would be seeing about 12V fresh off the charger. The "flash" might be 2000 lumens though.


----------



## Spence (Dec 5, 2007)

Mdocod,
Thanks a bunch for the, obviously, highly qualified and enlightening information. I will heed your warnings and suggestions. I, for one, always appreciate your expertise in your responses in these threads.
Thanks again.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Spence said:


> Mdocod,
> Thanks a bunch for the, obviously, highly qualified and enlightening information. I will heed your warnings and suggestions. I, for one, always appreciate your expertise in your responses in these threads.
> Thanks again.



yeah! +1 here! Think hes the one making me appreciate incans again! SF incan that is!


----------



## cat (Dec 5, 2007)

+ from me too. 
I read it somewhere else yesterday - the 17500s - and had to calculate it for 3 x AW RCR123. I learned that the P91 draws that much more than the EO-9. And after learning about the A yesterday - and forgetting about the V, I realise now that I'd have blown my HO-9.


----------



## Spence (Dec 6, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance and inexperience, but how are purchases made for AW's batteries? I can't really make sense of postings for him on CPF.
Can anyone give me a little guidance and step by step to order 17500's and the appropriate charger? How many will I need and can they be used in my 6P?
:candle:


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Dec 6, 2007)

Lighthound carries his cells, which may be easier for you. Also, quicker shipping as Lighthound is not overseas.

The Ultrafire charger linked on the bottom of that battery page would be a good charger for you.

Edit: Forgot to say, you will need two for a 9P body. 17500's are the same length as 1.5 primary batteries. They would not be ideal for a 6P based build.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Spence,

I use the EO-9 in my Pila GL3, which is pretty much set up to use this bulb. The Pila 300P cells (17500) work perfect, and it gives 30-40 minutes of runtime (in 5-10 minute intervals). I don't think you can use 300P's in SF 9Ps though, or the 300S variant for that matter (voltage is too low).

Also, the EO-9 is claimed to be 380 _bulb_ lumens, but in "SF terms" it's more likely 247 _torch_ lumens. Not trying to rain on your parade, just thought this information would be useful to you. Output is still mind-blowing for a 3 cell light.

Dudemar


----------



## KeeperSD (Dec 6, 2007)

dudemar said:


> The Pila 300P cells (17500) work perfect
> 
> Also, the EO-9 is claimed to be 380 _bulb_ lumens, but in "SF terms" it's more likely 247 _torch_ lumens.


 
I think you have made a mistake there, the 300P is 18mm in diameter meaning it is the same as the 18500, which is required to drive the EO9. 

"247 lumens" is a very exact estimate, what about just around 250 lumens? 

Spence, you won't be disappointed in this LA, grab a WE or Pila light (or a Leef body) and a couple of 18500 and watch (and feel)it burn. I use this LA for duty use, one of my favourite incans.


----------



## Hog (Dec 6, 2007)

Using 2 protected 17500's do you need to double click with the EO9.
I have that la in a G2 + AN14 + UCL lens + battery spacer cut down & primarys. I would like to go 17500 but figured I would need to double click.
Just for kicks last night I compared this light to a 12 volt G&P la running 4 primarys & could not see much difference between the 2 outside shining at aprox 60yds. To my eyes The EO9 performed slightly better than the 12 volt.
Hog


----------



## Rat6P (Dec 6, 2007)

Speaking of the Devil.......I just got a LF EO-9 and several AW 17500's and the relevant charger last week..................using in a 6P with extender.
Sweet is the word...........havnt been able to have a lengthy play yet.
Though my 6P has the momentary type switch I dont have any problems with Batteries at all(starts up nice a bright everytime). Even when quickly tapping the switch. Dont know if that helps with you having a Clicky though.....allthough I think if its on..it should be on....regardless of being a clicky or not.. ( with these batts anyway)..I'm sure some one will jump in and correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Tulsot (Dec 6, 2007)

I am running the LF EO-9 in a SF C3 on AW 17500's. It is great. I use it for duty use and carry it in a SF V70 holster. I am not sure of run time. I charge it every couple of days and it hasn't gone dead. Great light, I love it.

I am using the 139 charger spoken of above.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 6, 2007)

need to do a little damage control here:

--------------------------------------------------------------------



> Forgive my ignorance and inexperience, but how are purchases made for AW's batteries? I can't really make sense of postings for him on CPF. Can anyone give me a little guidance and step by step to order 17500's and the appropriate charger? How many will I need and can they be used in my 6P?-spece



Best bet as mentioned already is to order from lighthound.com if you want simplicity. If you want to save a few bucks you should read his sales thread in the dealer corner of the marketplace, the first post in his batteries sales thread includes pay-pal instructions and all the cell types he sells with prices, you have to decide what you want, add up the cost of what you are ordering plus shipping and send it to him, leave order information in the paypal notes, but also provide order details in the thread so he has a double and a timeline. You have no use for 17500 cells in a stock 6P, please read the compatibility chart and li-ion>incan guide to learn more about these cells before "diving" in. (click the link in my signature)... But I will tell you now if you intend to maintain the stock size, you will be either running a 2xRCR123 configuration or a 1x17670 configuration. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



> I use the EO-9 in my Pila GL3, which is pretty much set up to use this bulb. The Pila 300P cells (17500) work perfect, and it gives 30-40 minutes of runtime (in 5-10 minute intervals). I don't think you can use 300P's in SF 9Ps though, or the 300S variant for that matter (voltage is too low).-dudemar



300P=18500=LRB-150A ~1500mAH
300S=17500=LRB-150B ~1100mAH
600P=18650=LRB-168A ~2200mAH
600S=17670=LRB-168B ~1600mAH

This is the conversion chart for Pila and Wolf-Eyes designations into standardized cell sizes...

When dealing with lithium cobalt oxide cells, (which all the Pila Cells ARE), they are all the same voltage, not sure where you are getting this information about the voltage being too low. Cell size has nothing to do with voltage. 

In this case a 17500 (or 300S) can in fact run an EO-9. It is pushing the limits but it can do it with reasonable safety.



> Also, the EO-9 is claimed to be 380 bulb lumens, but in "SF terms" it's more likely 247 torch lumens. Not trying to rain on your parade, just thought this information would be useful to you. Output is still mind-blowing for a 3 cell light.-dudemar



Actually that is also misleading, SF doesn't give torch lumens either, they give a de-rated minimum worse case scenario lumen rating. To convert the EO-9 to SF terms, it's somewhere between 175 and 225 lumens depending on how you drive the lamp, the range may be wider than that if you compare everything from driving it on CR123s up to 18650s. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Using 2 protected 17500's do you need to double click with the EO9.
> I have that la in a G2 + AN14 + UCL lens + battery spacer cut down & primarys. I would like to go 17500 but figured I would need to double click.-hog



If you buy cheap cells, from some no-name place with a bad reputation, you may very well have to double click, or very likely, it won't light up the lamp at all. I have some 17500 cells around here from a few years ago with a PCB set to trip at ~1.5A, they won't even light up standard output 1.2A lamps with a single click, let alone anything like an EO-9, I use them in a LuxV flashlight now instead. However, if you buy quality protected cells that have high limits set on their PCBs (purpose built for driving incans), you will not have any problems lighting up an EO-9 on 17500s. Get some AW brand protected cells and you won't have any problems, the PCB on those cells is set somewhere around 4amp from what I can tell. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 6, 2007)

This is my main incan setup. i love it.


----------



## bondr006 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love this lamp. Right now it is in my 9PD with three primaries, and it works well. I have also ran it in my 6PD with two AW RCR123A's with no problems. Seems just as bright, but I cannot attest to the run times. I run a LF EO-9 380 lumen in my M3 also on 3 primaries with great results. In my M3T, I run a LF EO-9 450 lumen....which I will put up against a A9S, MRV, or DBS any day. :twothumbs


----------



## winston (Dec 7, 2007)

Hog said:


> Using 2 protected 17500's do you need to double click with the EO9.



Nope.
-Winston

EDIT: Sigh... Dammit, Mdocod. We're going to have to take up a collection and get you an arch-enemy for Christmas. You slacker kids need to quit being so lazy! Since when is being an employed, recently married twenty-three year old, who, when his duties as primary tech support for all the people on CPF with battery or incandescent questions permit, likes to try his hand at inventing, considered productive?
Yessir, what you need is to go a few rounds with a supervillain. That'll teach you something about character... or responsibility... or something...


----------



## mdocod (Dec 8, 2007)

LMAO

seriously.... it's off, it's like, I have no more ***, it's gone, laughed right off...

Thanks Winston.


----------



## mdocod (Dec 13, 2007)

I know now.... Get me the arch enemy... I'll take DM51 as my sidekick with Silverfox as our instructor... 

the enemy will be unbalanced packs of unprotected cheap chinese lithium cobalt oxide cells.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 13, 2007)

mdocod said:


> I know now.... Get me the arch enemy... I'll take DM51 as my sidekick with Silverfox as our instructor...
> 
> the enemy will be unbalanced packs of unprotected cheap chinese lithium cobalt oxide cells.


AAAARRGH, the draft finally caught up with me... send reinforcements, lol!


----------

